# Where do i start?



## mandy44 (May 25, 2011)

Hi, 
I am single, have a sperm donor and i am planning to go to Spain to do the IVF process. Can anyone tell me a clinic in London that i can go and get all the basic test done which can be used in Spain or should i aim to do all the test there? 
Thanks


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

mandy - hello, welcome   

do you have a list of tests which are required by your Spanish clinic? you can get many of the basic tests done by your GP (not all are obliging but many will do this for you, especially if you imply you are ttc with a partner vs going abroad for IVF) and/or the local GUM clinic
for eg you will prob need HIV, Hep A and B, chlamydia etc - these can be done by GUM clinic for free although you may need to pay a small fee for the results to be printed out for you
first step is to find out what you need and go from there - costs for tests are v high at London clinics, especially if you are not doing IVF there, and many won't do the tests for non-patients, so definitely explore the GP/GUM clinic option first

incidentally, is your sperm donor travelling to Spain with you to donate? if not, you need to be aware that there are strict regulations on transporting sperm from the UK abroad which make this a very difficult option. as long as you donor is going with you, you'll be fine
best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

PS if Spanish clinic can do all the tests at a reasonable price, no reason not to get them done there but I imagine they will want the results before starting the IVF cycle which would involve you going to Spain twice which I should imagine you want to avoid?

Suitcase
x


----------



## Fraggles (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi

I got all the required STD tests done at the Lydia clinic at Guys next to London Bridge train station above McDonalds - here's the link - you can text them the day before you go and they will give you an appt time. The tests were free and when I went back to get them and said I was having ivf they printed results for free. Do check first they do all the tests you want though first. Details are http://www.guysandstthomas.nhs.uk/services/dash/sexualhealth/clinics/lydia.aspx

Good luck
x

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had all my tests, scans etc at  92 Harley Street (google it), also many girls went to Dr Gibb at the Birth Centre.  If you go to your GP or a local GUM clinic they should be about to do HIV, Spyhills, Hep B and C etc for you.

Good Luck.
Lx


----------

